# St Barts - Part 10



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

What is happening here!!!!  

Thought the monitor had gone wrong too!!!!

Can't believe I missed cake earlier...I was busy being a lady who lunches (wow what a life!!!!!)  

Well - yes Sue I am an ESX girl-like Cal!!!! Please don't hold that against me!!!!! 

25% odds of a success...its got to be more than that!!!!  Think about it like this-all 3 of you will be in the 25% of everyone who tests next week!!!!!       

I can feel another lucky dance coming on.....

     

I am very impressed with how you Girls are doing through this 2ww you are all keepng each other going which is great xxxx

I am about to look into some immune issues online so I can make some calls tomorrow-Cal did Barts send you to Dr Rai or did you organise it yourself-sorry just wandering!!!!

Hope some of you are still online xxxx

Maddy xxxxx

   Just for you xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL - I wondered if my laptop had gone funny too  Cool colours arent they?

Paula - I wish I had come up and said hello now but just as I was working up the nerve I got called in for my scan and then I got embarressed in case it wasnt you. I thought you might have recognised me from my photo so I kept looking at you - the others must have thought I was a bit odd actually.
Im not having a scan on Monday (is that day 7 of stims for us?) as I guess they have done a full cycle for me already. I guess I wont see you on Wed but what about Friday? Also I think we will end up having our ER and ET at the same time. That would be cool.

Sue & Ronnie - Sorry I missed the cake earlier - I was taking my last dip in the hottub. I dont know if I can use it whilst stimming (definatley not in 2ww for usre) so I think I will play safe.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls   

How strange-this morning when I came onto the site colours were normal until I logged in-obviously a members privilege to see all these colours-can't wait to see what they do at Christmas!!!!!  

I think we need to be careful sharing all this cake-Sue I think I have your cold this morning-feeling very sorry for myself!!!!!  

Paula and Kyla hope the start of your cycle has gone well-I was up at Barts on tuesday too but was actually in out patients and not over in the clinic itself!!!! xxx   

Sue, Ronnie and Cal-how are you all doing this morning, and I was wandeing when are you all testing-is it the beginning of next week? Am thinking of you girls!!!! xxx    

I plan to have a relaxing day today-not got much planned, may have a short wander to town-have any of you girls started christmas shopping yet...think I should make a start as it was all too much of a last minute dash last year!!!!  

Have a good day

Maddy xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy

You poor thing..have you taken any tablets?  Sending you loads of   

I'm testing next Wed, Cally Thurs & Sue Friday.  Whether we can last that long is another matter!!! 

Been buying bits & pieces in the sales..got both of dh's god children & their respective twins & siblings already just family's main presents to get. 

Take it easy today. Hope you get lots of bargains in town.

Sue & Cally - How are you both today?

Ronnie
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Ronnie x

Will see how I feel!!! x

Gosh can't believe you're all testing next week-I have never had that situation on boards like this before-I have everything crossed for all 3 of you-do you think you will hold out till test day or maybe test early?

I have always got af before test day so although have done the test have known the answer already!!

Think I may go back to bed for a while...... xxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning Girls,

You're up and about nice and early.  It's another lovely day here hard to believe it's almost November.

Maddy where about's are you if you don't mind me asking?  I'm Braintree, if you don't know it your not missing anything!  
Before we went to Bart's we were going to go to Bourn Hall and at our 1st appointment the doc looked at my history and suggested blood tests to see if m/c's had a cause, so he referred us but we had to phone and make the appointment.  Which worked really well because while we waited for the results we got our NHS appointment and 3 funded goes hence being here.
Have you found anything out yet?  

Ronnie how are you today?  Any plans for the day apart from your little nap this afternoon  

Sue feeling better today I hope.  Have you got any plans today?

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - Hope you're nicely tucked up in bed & feel better when you get up later.

Cally - Unfortunately I won't be having my usualy snooze this pm as FIL just phoned up to say that he's got an abcess on his tooth & I offered to take him to the dentists at 3:30 but also to pick up MIL from work just before.   Hoping to have sleep am instead..we'll see!

Sue - How are you today?

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

My DH's motto today for me was - to try and think about absolutely nothing.  So thought I best avoid this place in case you gave me stuff to think about.  No questions please.


Maddy - so sorry to hear you are feeling a bit poorly, I think it must be a different cold cos I'm over mine now and certainly wouldn't have offered cake if I was still infectious, must also be a different cold cos you are breathing different air over the waters.  Take it easy and look after yourself.  If you can get some echinacea.

Ronnie - hope you can cope without a sleep today.  i'm going to tell your mum that you don't mind driving IL's  .
Tooth abcess sounds painful - hope he will be ok soon, I have spare antibiotics if need be.

Cally - I don't know how you managed to walk around the shops yesterday, with my abdo pains moving from car and around our small supermarket was enough for me, walking was slow - thank god it wasn't raining, I would have drowned.

Are you 2 noticing anything different/odd - some of the girls on the 2ww board certainly seem to experiencing some symptoms?

There is no pleasing me - woke up early hours this morning to worry that abdo pains seemed to have lessened, they are there a little this morning - but I feel ok pottering around doing a bit of sorting stuff.

Maddy - I slightly tempted to test a day early cos I've seen another girl on a board who had EC and ET exact days as me but tests day before - cos her clinic class Day 1 as the day of fertilisation unlike Barts who class it as they day they were put back inside.

Excitement for today will be the bread/cake man cometh - yes he really does in a little white van - so I will see what treats he has - other than DH's standard white rolls.

Speak later

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - Hmm...what are you going to do all day then..meditate   Did you ask him for the cause of your apple episode?

I'm a bit worried about not getting my sleep this pm. Also found out that DH has driven my car to work (I didn't anticipate having to go anywhere today!) & I'm now left with his clapped out car with no rearview mirror & the handbrake is really hard to pull off. God, I'm becoming totally obsessed & paranoid.  

When are you thinking of testing next week?  I was thinking that maybe if they survive the weekend, I may persuade DH to let me test Monday?? I have managed to stay away from the HPT aisle in the supermarket so far!  

Are you pains still bad? I know what you mean about no pleasing us..if it hurts, why? If it's stopped hurting..why?? What's wrong? I went for a wee twice the night before but only once last night...why 

Can I place an order for a yummy cake please 

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Good Morning Ronnie

I am going to sit and veg - or do stuff without thinking.  There now that'll be wrong cos.......

Oh yeh - the apple forgot that having changed threads.  I did indeed mention simple choice of 2 - could be a icky apple or as I had only just finished antibiotics, am complaning of bomb probs and abdo pain, then clearly things are not right or settled in that area.  Glad our Dh's sorted that prob out for us - thanks to yours, glad we have permission to get more cake!

I'm not surprised DH has driven your car - sounds like just the excuse he has been waiting for.  Clearly you weren't thinking either when you offered to help IL's.

They say it is fairly ok to test as early as Day 12.  I was thinking on Thurs in line with this other girl.  But I think we should try to be strong and stop THINKING about this and wait until our days.  Whatever date we do, you have to do it again on the correct date and rollercoaster of bfp's and bfn's all mixed up is a huge helter skelter.  I was tempted in the shop last night to go and see what stock they had in.

No my pains aren't so bad this am - certainly don't need hot botty.  Funny I was desperate to pee last night (never usually) was trying to work that out too.  Maybe that I am trying to make an effort to drink more especially as I am sitting around more than usual.

Cake man will be here any minute now.  Not sure you are going to have time to kip.

Ron, don't worry about Misty - I've checked her out and she's fine, has registered but just doesn't want to talk to us.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Feeling a little better-thank you xxx Certainly not off my food!!!!!  

SYMPTOMS!!!!! In 2ww are enough to drive even the sanest calmest person crazy-I can completely remember analysing everything-and spending far to much time in the bathroom "just checking"! Impressed to see you girls are doing so well!!!

The PIO shots..... I know someone asked me about that-it stands for progesterone in oil and is an intra muscular shot best given by a medical person-so I need really to find someone who can inject app DHs can be taught but there was a chorus of NO from both of us when we were up at Barts  

Cal I know Braintree-well for Freeport mostly!!! I'm Chelmsford way-did you say you have 3 goes on the NHS? I didn't even know Essex had any free goes available-are there specific criteria-I guess the fact that I've already had 3 tries would be a no for me!!!!

I hope you don't mind me asking but what made you choose Bourn Hall-Cambridge is a fair drive and I'm sure therews a unit in Colchester and possibly Ipswich-did you consider HH? Sorry just nosing there!!!!

Will be back later

Maddy xxxxx
     to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - pleased to hear you are feeling better, you'll be wanting cake now after all

Pleased to read that you think even the sanest calmest person can go crazy and that we are impressing you.  LOL - I don't think everyone would agree with you on that when it comes to Ronnie and myself, but hey going back to there must be a reason - ours is we have been given IF and to be on this board (me certainly), to cheer you all up.

Haven't felt the need to start the knicker checking alert system yet - seems too early!!!!!!!

PIO shots don't sound fun, never heard of those - good luck on that.  I'm finding these clexane ones tough and they are into the tum just like menopur - needle seems different though.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - Glad you're feeling better & the cold hasn't ruined your appetite.  

PIO shots - they could be the same ones that MIL had whilst pg with DH - she had to take them for 6 months & felt sick the whole time!!! I think her & FIL did them. Are they worse than menopur

Knicker checking - I'm checking but don't know whether I'm supposed to be relieved because AF hasn't come, or worried because I haven't got implantation bleeding? I'm soooooooooo confused!!!  

Sue - Do you think your ab pains are caused by implantation

I think will resist the temptation of testing.  I did feel better having made that decision not to test early (well, it was made for me actually by DH!!).  Once the weekend is over, I think I'll feel even better. Does that make sense??  

Have those cakes arrived yet

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Have you been asleep - cos I checked back and you were offline.  Cakes have arrived we have apple & cinnamon turnovers (hopefully not icky apples) and a new experiment with no name, they are like Eccles cakes but instead of currants they have stem ginger in.  Not sure - when do you want one?

Those PIO ones sound bad, but again things we do if it gets a result.

I know what you mean about knicker checking too - I don't think everyone gets a implantation bleed.  Wouldn't it have been simple of God when he made us to design something that turned our pee pink or blue, right now.

Not sure about implantation pains - I was reading about earlier and again confused.  One guy (embryologist) said you got no pain and another guy (not sure what he was) said it was quite poss or prob to experience.  Dh confessed last night that he is a bit worried cos they seem far worse this time round, hint I need the hot botty for comfort.  I said I wasn't sure if it was me cos I couldn't remember - but he doesn't recall the need for comfort before.  His reason for them is maybe something to do with this extra injections.

Are you really going to be a wife who honour and obeys their DH and listen to his request.  I would say do it in secret but what if you can't hide the consequences.  I am lucky my DH is gone long before I surface so he wouldn't see me.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Great cakes xxx Yum yum-count me in   

Just got out of bed so feeling ready for a nibble!!!  

Its such a gorgeous day but I really don't feel as though I want to leave the house-feel as though I'm getting the urge to lie down and take it easy-think  all this chat has reminded me of the summer-I was convinced that bedrest was the answer and was so concerned when I realised I had to just walk out of the transfer room-I told the RE that I had laid down flat for 3 hours at HH and had gone to my room on a trolley. She told me to relax and that it made no difference!!! Seeing as how I had 2 bfn from laying (FOR 3 HOIURS!!!!!)so still that I gave my the worst backache I had experienced, I thought I'd best get up but when I got home still laid on the sofa for 3 days-hardly daring to push when I went to the loo!!!! Maybe you can see how I think you guys are doing so well!!!!! I was definitely a high maintenance lass!!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry girls just read that post and it seems a bit random-just wabnted to share that little transfer story with you-still love Barts though-they have achieved more for me than I could have hoped xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

No, was engrossed in my book! Cakes sound good - I'll try anything once!

Without the PIO shots, I wouldn't be here talking to you now! I'd prob be a little old spinster in Brum with 2 cats!!!!!

There are a million & one symptoms & they don't all seem to fit into any one person, that's what's so confusing. If there's a manual which says backache is good, ab pain is good, spots are bad, then we'd all know where we stand!

If your symptoms are different this time, perhaps it's a good sign?? 

I'm secretly worried about testing. At the mo, all 3 of us have the possibility of being pg. Once the test is done, that illusion will be shattered (for better or worse). Do you know what I'm trying to say   Besides I can't lie & if I did a sneaky test, that'd be the first thing I'd say to him when he came home from work!! 

Ron


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy

We like random!!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ronnie

I am totally with you on that! Before testing you can live in your own little bubble and theres still hope x

I firmly believe in the expression PUPO for the 2ww PREGNANT UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWISE!!!!

And thats exactly what I'm thinking about the 3 of you xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Aaaahhhh Thanks so much  

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi - I'm back, made rice pud for lunch (loads a milk), manage to make the bottom of the pan black though 

Maddy - thanks for having confidence in us, special  from me, cos you believe even in view of sig 

PUPO - I like that.

Ron - shattering your illusion, is to me a bit like living in Never, never land.

Hope you two haven't scoffed all the cakes - felt a bit guilty that there were none left for the others out at work all day.

Just been looking into implantation pain and I grabbed this from one girls entry
_
I immediately thought, wow that's implantation. Then immediately thought, don't be ridiculous. In fact the first time I felt it I was on my hands and knees scrubbing the kitchen floor and I remember it clearly as the world stopped for a few seconds_

Why are we sitting on our butts?

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Implantation Pain

Question: 
Is it possible for someone to feel implantation pain when the fertilized egg embeds in the uterine lining? 

Answer: 

It is such a small area that doesn't have a lot of nerve sensitivity so implantation probably doesn't cause a direct pain. However, the uterus can get irritated and there may be some cramping during implantation time. 
By Traci Kurtzer, MD
Obstetrician and Gynecologist
Evanston, Illinois 

And a woman said that?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Scrub that floor girls!!!!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sue - yes I do have faith!!!

My sig does not tell a great story either plus not even sure it shows about the surgery I've had and I still believe there is hope out there that it will happen!!!

And I really do believe that this could be your time-Hun you deserve it xxxx Don't forget that xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just blown a few bubbles to keep you smiling xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy

Thanks a   mill - you certainly seem a lot a brighter this pm - must be the ginger eccles.

It will happen if we all stay pos and never give up searching for the missing link.  I will not be the weakest  

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon girls,

While you girls have been eating cake I've been sitting in the garden finishing my book, I had great plans to rest for this 2ww so I stocked on about 6 books but so far have only managed 1.

I'm liking the PUPO?  At the moment I don't think I'm testing early I know if it's + I'll worry I've tested too early and if it's - the dream's over sooner and you still have go through it again on the right day.  

I had a slight pain yesterday on and off but nothing today.  Not that I'm reading to much into that.  When I conceived the 1st 2 times I didn't feel anything but with the 3rd I woke up in the night with pain whether that was because it was ectopic I don't know.  Never had any implantation bleeding though.  It's a good job we're all different otherwise these boards would be blank and it would spoil the fun of these 2 weeks.  

Maddy - Pleased to see your feeling slightly better.  After I had my EP I was treated at St John's and the consulant informed us funding wasn't available, because in Chelmsford they didn't fund at the time and he recommended Bourn Hall, as it was founded by the pioneers of IVF.  We went to an open day first and liked it.  It only takes about 1 hour from here and you don't need the train.  If needed DH says we'll go there but the Lister is meant to be good as well.  
Lucky for us someone mentioned to my MIL that funding was available so I went to see my GP and it was then we found out Braintree has it's PCT which funds 3 attempts.  We thought that the waiting list might be too long so we went to Bourn Hall 1st but as I mentioned before the NHS appointment came through after only 5 months.  

Someone I used to work with is now about 4 months pregnant after her 1st TX at ISIS in Colchester but I just don't fancy it.  Don't know why.  Where is HH?  I'm sure you're said before but why did you change to Bart's?

Ronnie try not to worry about testing we're all in the same boat and whatever the outcomes I'm have no doubt we'll carry on supporting each other.  We we'd better anyway  .

I'm watching 321 on sky, it's crap but reminds of Saturday evenings with my Nana when I was young.  The simple times.

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm back! Turned out FIL didn't have an abcess in his tooth but his sinuses were playing up so the dentist prescibed antibiotics for him.

Cal - Yes we'll def support each other through thick & thin, no doubt about that!!  

321 - the clues could either mean a car or the bin...those were the days!! Have you been watching the Ant & Dec marathon gameshows..they were brill!!! The last one is this weekend with Carol Vorderman & Vernon Kay's families battling it out on Family's Fortune!!

Sue - Any cakes left? I'm starving!!

Maddy - I've been playing chauffeur all pm & I haven't had my kip..can I not scrub please??  

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi

Good news for your FIL, bet he's relieved at that.  Didn't realise the dentist would know about sinus' though.  Tell him to get some olbas oil too for steaming - helped in between tabs no end.

I've put the cakes in the cupboard cos I wanted to save some for those girls out working or scrubbing floors.  But if it keeps me in your good books go on then.

Scrubbing floors on my hands and knees is the last job I would think of doing best day of the week let alone 2 ww - maybe she was bored and mad.  I guess once on the floor you ain't going to want to keep getting up to check knicks.

Cal - of course we are supporting each other - I hope we will all be like Leanne and Fran and pop back to let those loved ones know they are missed.

Before Ant & Dec - do any of you watch The things kids say on 1.  The other day was how old was old - we def all are, in fact the youngest old started at 17 - I think there was only 2 ages that didn't cover us and they were 62 and 69.

Ron - do you want us to leave you in peace now to get some kip in before DH comes home?

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls!!!Cal I can understand why you've been in the garden-its like summer here!!!! 

HH - is Holly House in Buckhurst Hill its where I did my first 2 attempts-changed to Barts because they were just plugging away at the same old protocol and felt I needed a different approach as the saying goes...

"If you always do what you always did, then you'll always get what you always got" 

My bit of philosophy for the day-think I need a lie down now!!!

Sue get those cakes back out!!! I feel a need...... xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I'm tired but it's too late for a kip now..DH will be home so & I'd wake up feeling grouchy! Let's get the cakes out & eat them in the garden as suggested by Maddy. 

Dentist did some x-rays & found his teeth to be fine but sinuses shot! I told him to stop drinking milk for a few days. 

Don't eat all the cakes as I've cooked us spag bol tonight for dinner!!

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Blimey Maddy - you need more than cake - where did that come from - I love it though.

Felt I had a similar rut with my local place, although I loved it etc, just felt that not a lot changed.  Mind you if this freebie hadn't come up - prob would still be there.  Although I have acquired my own knowledge now so who knows

Ok - into the garden we go, fortunately furniture is still out, I'll bring cushions.

Glad we think alike Ron - Italian night - I've made Rosemary & Squash Risotto.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I agree with Sue. It's very good but I need to read it a couple of times to understand it!!  

Sue - Shall we combine the 2 dishes & the girls can help themselves to whichever they want? Do we need to bring a blanket?

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Well not literally combine the 2 dishes - but yeh great idea.  I thought you would be out till late with IL's so I started something.

Come on over everyone - No you don't need blankets and the sofa bed is still out.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

What about drinks? Have we got enough?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

The sofa bed is in the garden!!!!

Wow you do know how to relax!!!!

I was going to offer to bring a bottle but will be drinking alone!! Oh well can manage that!!!!

Did you Guys know about pineapple juice? Probably just a myth-but have read it on other threads.... x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I didn't make that expression up we use it alot at work to motivate....sometimes works sometimes doesn't!!!!

Sue like you I have acquired so much knowledge feel as though I could talk for hours about endo and IF!!!!

I love Italian xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sue do you have endo?

Sorry just thought I'd ask as I found a great book on amazon "Endometriosis-the complete reference for taking charge of your health" by Mary Lou Ballweg and the endo association-just thought I'd mention it!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

No the sofa is in the house - you can stay after eating all that cake, italian and drink, I brought 3 cartons of pineapple and orange last night - is that a start

Maddy - you should have kept quite about that phrase - we were so impressed  

Have read the pineapple threads - the jury seems to be out on whether it works or not.  Has to be a certain type and not real pineapple fruit cos that brings on labour (another worry).

The story actually started earlier in the year on a previous board a girl got a bfp and she put it down to the juice cos that was the only difference in her tx.

Similar story with the brazils although they are full of selenium so may help.

Yes I do have Endo's - haven't heard of that book though - got others.

Gosh I got to go - Dh is home   - best go and pamper him and make it seem like I appreciate him home early.

Take care, have a good Italian eve.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Italian it is then  

What a fun day relaxing and checking in on any posts!!!!

Think I may be out quite a bit tomorrow but will check in when I can!!!

Can't believe I have to go back to work on Monday-still not too long till the Christmas hols!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Kyla,

My app Friday is at 11.10, when's your's.  I got for my 7 day scan monday and I have to have a bloodtest as well, can you still eat before the bloodtest?

Hope everyone else is ok, not got time to stay on here at mo.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula - Mine is 10.20 again. Kept them all the same time so I would remember! Looks like I might not see you agian untll ER then. How you feeling? Im so headachey today. I feel miserable. Im doing my shots at 10.30 so its not like I can even have an early night...

Sue & Ronnie - Man, I cant keep up with you too. My mailbox was literally flooded with notifications of you guys posting. LOL at the scrubbing. Seems like I was daft to worry about running for the bus that time huh?

Hi Maddy & Cally


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Wow, wot a lot of posts, but a great read.  The cake sounded lovely, am jealous on missing out on that, but don't blame u for enjoying it! 

Kyla and Paula - great u've started stimming, hope ur feeling OK and getting plenty of rest. 

Cal, Sue and Ronnie - seems like you're doing really well and u all sound a lot busier than I was during 2ww, u r doing really well and great that you're supporting each other.

Maddymoo - i'm an essx girl too - braintree along with Cal and Leanne. I also got 3 goes on NHS, though know another couple who only got 1 go through braintree.  Its worth questioning a bit and pushing to see your PCT's guidelines for funding as we are entitled to see it and i found the pct really helpful.  

Cal - we also looked into bourn hall, looked excellent but then NHS goes came through.

Helly - great u got holiday booked, sounds brilliant, enjoy the prep.

Hope everyone else is Ok - I've got sue and maddy's cold, feeling quite sniffly, so off for an early night.

Will check up again tomorrow night, hope u have good days tomorrow,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning all,

Hope everyones doing OK, seems to a cold spreading around the board not sure how that works!!

I'm having a moment, last night DH went to the gym and I was watching monkey business and Rodney the leader died, which brought tears to my eyes, so the next minute I'm full out crying, you know how it is, feeling like things haven't worked, like I've failed again, thinking about having to go back to work, having people feeling sorry for you, like your some kind of freak who can't have children, knowing that no one really understands.  The cats were very supportive and came for a cuddle.  
So I think I just needed a good cry and by the time DH comes back I'm fine, don't want him to think I'm unstable!  
Then his mother rings, they chat for a little while and when he gets off the phone informs me that his cousin is yes you're guessed it PREGNANT.  So I try to get out how lovely but instead I burst into tears again.  

DH was very good lots of cuddles and words of comfort, but it just brings it home how easy it is for others, we go through all this and it's just for a chance of maybe getting pregnant.

She's just brought a new house, her boyfriend finished it a few weeks back and she's starting a new job next week.  We haven't seen her for over a year but the new job is at the same hospital as me, and as it's only a small place I'll see her.  I do like the girl by the way and I wouldn't want to be in her shoes well except the baby thing.  

I just had to tell someone who would understand.  I'm meeting friends for lunch tomorrow but 1's preggers so I can't really rant and rave to her.  

It's a rainy day here today but I'm popping to Chelmsford to do some shopping to cheer myself.

Thanks for listening.

Ronnie and Sue hope your having a better day then me, less than a week now.  

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Cally

When I was reading your post, I started getting tears in my eyes - let's blame the drugs & not our mental state!!!!  Giving you lots of  

I've come to accept that it hasn't worked for me either so I know what you're going through too..more  

Some people seem to be able to get prg at the drop of a hat which is so unfair  but then we have to tell ourselves, we can't be good at everything! 

It'll be hard tomorrow having lunch with the pg friend, but try & be strong - you can always come home for a cry afterwards, that's what I'd do!   

Go and spoil yourself & buy something really nice. Shame we don't live closer as I would have gone with you..maybe that's not a good idea cos we'd prob just end up crying & be carted off to the nearest loony bin!!!

Speak later when you're back

Take care of yourself

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning - just got up - and no I wasn't sleeping, just lazy.

Cal - so sorry to hear you are going through it at the mo, tough times.  But just remind yourself of everything you have been through and what you have inside at the mo.  I find at times like that is to think I am pg, just cos you haven't done the test, you know they went in.  Be strong - you have been through far worse than any of them and you can survive  

Ronnie - come on get your act tog. what's making you so neg this morning that you think it hasn't worked.  Your'll have DH down on you cos your supposed to be pos?      It's not over until the fat lady sings and I can't hear her singing yet - can you?  

It is less than a week now - so you have almost made - hang on in there.

Kyla and all - APOLS for all the posts - Ronnie and I will sign a mission statement if you wish to declaring to be grown up and all serious sticking to important issues here - LOL.

Who has a w/e plan?

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Cal sweetie-we are all here for you and know exactly what you are going through-come on girls you've done so well and are all over the half way mark now!!

Remember the expresion PUPO and if you're still struggling just think of those little frosties and the hope that they provide   

Ron's right-treat yourself after lunch and then go home, shut the door and watch your favouirite film. Oh yes and don't forget cakes later-I have a double chocolate in especially for you Guys!!! Something to look forward too  

Sprinkling some baby dust your way.....

  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - DH told me to think that it hasn't worked & I get a BFP next week then it'll be a big surprise!!!! He prob only said that cos he is fed up of me reporting everything symptom to him & analysing them to the endth degree!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - I seem to remember you saying a week ago, that you DH told you to be pos for the next 2 wks?  Maybe he has changed his mind.

Maddy - thanks for supplying the cake for later, it'll take us awhile to get there so we are on our way!

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

He prob just said what he said last night just to shut me up! I'd forgotten he said that too..will have to remind him later..thanks for that! I think my embies just gave me a kick up the whatsit cos I felt a twinge down there whilst I was making lunch!!! I'm feeling better now (I hate rollercoaster rides normally - they make me feel so sick!)

Since you don't drive, shall I pick you up on the way to Maddy's? 

Maddy - Hold that cake, we're on our way!

Ron


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I'm back not a very successful shop, the trousers I wanted they didn't have in my size and the cardi they didn't have full stop.  Still got DH a couple of shirts in the sale in debenhams and a couple of chrissy presents, shirt for FIL and Gloria Hunniford's book for my Mum for xmas quite fancy reading it myself really.  I even had a look for baby clothes for my Brothers baby thats due just before xmas.  I didn't cry either felt   but quite excited as well.

Thanks for all your support and your right Sue they went in so it's not over yet PUPO.  I know we'll survive either way.  Thanks again I really needed it today.

Ronnie no negative thoughts are aloud from you.  This is my moment     

Can I have cake I haven't got so far to come so I won't be long.

The more I hear the PUPO motto the more I like it.  After cakes I'm going to watch Dirty Dancing.

  

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh No Ron - don't say I'm in trouble with your Dh for reminding him about being pos.

Thanks for the lift - been waiting for that taxi but hasn't shown .

How about we take these http://www.emotihost.com/flowers/6.gif[/IMAGE] to cheer Cal up too?

Cally - bring the film and we can all weep tog. cos it does have that sad scene where the girl needs help - so bring tissues too. BIG WELL DONE at the shops.

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Maddy - I've just been snooping around the adoption message board and I know you've mentioned adoption so thought this might interest you, Wanted: New Mum and Dad it's from the perspective of children seeking new families and it follows them from care to new homes it's on next thursday 3rd Nov at 9 on channel 4.

God I hope you don't mind I'm not trying to get rid of you honest, just thought it might be interesting I'll be watching.

Good idea Sue I'll bring it.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - No, you're not in trouble..it's just easy to forget what's been said (the nice things) & dwell on the other not so nice ones! Flowers look great..are you ready to go cos we don't want to be stuck on the M25 during the rush hour! 

Cal - I wasn't being negative this am..just resigned! I think it's because I didn't get my usual kip yesterday & I was feeling tired! But I'm better now.   

Shame you couldn't get anything for you though.  Is there another sale on at Debenham's? That shop always has a sale on whatever time of the year! 

Ron


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Right then girls that's enough of your sorry moods today - time for some PMA, those embies need you.  

Cal - maybe there's a reason that debenhams didn't have those trousers in your size... fate says you may not need them

Ronnie - no resigning yourself, you were just tired and the emotions got the better of you.  There's still twinges going on so something is happening. 

Sue - you're doing very well today and it's lovely to see you all keeping each other going. I was so glad I had Heather and all of you.  

Now seriously I know how you're all feeling and have had many a sobbing time with exactly the same thoughts and I do really sympathise, it's not easy but think how loved and wanted these babies will be when you do get them and that will make them all that more special then any cousins or easy to get pg friends babies.  Actually thinking about it I had a day like this about 4 or 5 days before test date so you're all in the right place.  I think it's your brains defence mechanisms kicking in so if it is not your time this time it's prepared. 

Now for some homework.... 

write down all the positive things that you can do if it doesn't happen this time ... 

Have a drink or 3 for Xmas
Not be the designated driver on New years
Wear the slinky dress at the Xmas party
now go on you all finish....  and I will be back later to check  


LASTLY - AS THE VOICE OF REASON - NO TESTING EARLY!!!  Just keep the bubble that you very well might be for as long as you can, don't burst it too early.  
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Auntie Leanne

Thanks very much for the well deserved kick up the backside! 

I promise I will do better from tomorrow. Have some more bubbles on me!  

You are right - it's our body's defence mechanism kicking in as test dates are drawing closer. But as Maddy has drummed into us, PUPO! 

How are you doing? Getting bigger no doubt. I forgot to ask whether your twins are non identical?

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Feeling better now have watched my film even had a little nap and feeling more positive.  

Leanne thanks for that, WHEN we have our baby it will be so special your right and very much wanted.  It's just the waiting thats hard.  But I will have a think about the positive things I can do if things don't go as planned this time.  I've already told DH I'll join a gym but we'll see.    
How are things with you 3 going well 4 if you include your DH, have you been telling people since your scan?
Bet your still grinning, I'll have to look out for in town, lady with bump and a bloody great big smile  .

Meeting friends for lunch tomorrow and I think DH has arranged to go to friends Sunday, he plays golf and I have a gossip and coo over their 4 month old baby.  

The best part of the weekend is the extra hour in bed tomorrow night.  Enjoy your weekend ladies

PMA says PUPO.   

Love Cally


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Do you know I've been worrying since I did that last post that perhaps I was a bit harsh bearing in mind ... ok... confession.  I've spent the last two days in or fighting tears    No idea why so I'm assuming a hormone surge and I know I've been overdoing it so a lot of tiredness thrown in, turned into a neurotic wierdo thinking DH won't find me attractive after the masses of stretch marks, veins and piles I'll no doubt end up with.  A well deserved kick from my DH, lots of reassuring words about my extremely quickly growing belly (and bum) - and a good nights kip have sorted me out and I'm back to my daft grin today.  

Cal I've rejoined Esporta gym in Chelmsford, the bum growth is scareing me so I thought a bit of yoga and swimming might do some good.  They've just been taken over by Virgin and have some fairly good deals on at the mo.  Where does your DH play golf, mine is a golfer too and plays most Saturdays or Sundays.  

Ronnie, yes twins are non-identical, both embies stuck so very lucky.  Do you know I still can't get my head around it being twins or even being pg if I'm honest.  You wait so long and then get so worried that something will go wrong that I don't think I'll believe it until they're actually here.  The scans help and last week was amazing but I now don't get another until 13th Dec and that's ages away.  I could do with a little window in my tummy to just watch them all day.  Can't wait until I can feel movement, maybe then it'll be more real as well.  

Yay I forgot about the extra hour tomorrow - fan-bloody-tastic!!! 

Hey, just thought maybe my emotional outburst this week as been withdrawl from the botty bombs..... surely not  

PUPO


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Leanne

I think everyone is entitled to being emotional every now and again, especially the pressure we've all been under, so don't worry, have a rant, a cry & get it over & done with.  Also, perhaps it's your body's way of telling you to slow down? Aaah..I bet you look absolutely fantastic with your growing belly!

I think when we're lucky enough to get pg, we'll all be thinking in exactly the same way as you. Trouble with IF, no one takes being pg for granted & like you mentioned before, because they are so special, they will be loved & treasured even more. Have you been feeling sick at all & apart from milk, have you been off your food?

No botty bombs? Oooo...you're soooooooo lucky... 

Take care

Ron
x


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hiya, 

No sickness at all, so seriously chuffed as I have a sickness phobia.  I've definitely had bouts of nausea - hangover type feeling but nothing too bad.  I've gone off foods but usually because they've triggered a nausea feeling so the thought just makes me feel yukky.  Milk being the biggest one couldn't look or taste it without stomach flipping, then chicken - caused by the smell of a roasting chicken so it was more the smell that got me, couldn't and still not good at looking at raw meat but that's about it.  I'm starting to get a bit better with milk again now and I had a bit of chicken tonight and I'm fine.  Accupuncture I think helped as around 6 weeks nausea was quite bad so I went and he did his thing and I was fine after that.  Have the odd moment if I'm tired but overall really lucky.  

Now then I have big food likes.  Early on, before the test even it was marmite all the way.  Around 6 weeks it was marmite on toast, bread, bagels at least 3 times a day and I still have a slice at least once a day.  At least it's quite a healthy craving and has lots of folic acid in it.  Last week it was twixs so I bought 28 single finger twixes on Monday only for that fad to pass and it now be tangy cheesy doritos... yes I will be the size of a small bungalow by the end.

Have a good weekend.  I'll be checking in for those lists at some point!! 

x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

Sue, Ronnie, Cally - keeping everything tightly crossed for you still, looking forward to seeing them BFP's this week!  Keep strong and don't test early, I've never tested early because I think if I did and it was a BFN then I'd get so upset and if it was gonna change to a BFP then I'd probably blown my chances by being so stress with the early testing.  

Kyla - looks like we won't see each other then until EC, I've had to make later apps because I need to try and nip out of work without anyone noticing.  I'm feeling ok, suffering really badly with hot flushes and all last week I had a headache but that seems to have gone now.  I'm just getting really really scared in case it doesn'twork, all ready.  Are you gonna be working during the 2ww?

Well its the beginning of the weekend and instead of having a day off my mum called last night and asked if I'd work in her chippy today as someone's called in sick, not too bad though as I'll only be working 11-4, its extra money at the end of the day.

Something I saw quite a few times on this board was PUPO or POPU can't remember properly, what does it mean, I've been sitting here ages trying to work it out!!!!

Anyways suppose I'd better get dressed as I need to go shopping before work.

Will pop back on later.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Leanne - How are you today? Didn't sleep well at all as I had such a bad backache all night, just couldn't get comfortable at all.

Marmite Did you like it before becoming pg I hate marmite!! DH liked the sound of your twix craving!!! Did you also mention that you had a bit of a thirst a few days before testing?

Good morning Paula - Thanks for your words of encouragements. I won't be doing an early test because I'm superstitious too!! How far is the hospital from your work? 

Sorry to hear you've been suffering. What drugs are you on? I guess you'll feel better about the tx once you've seen your follies on the scan on Monday. I've got everything crossed for you for then. 

PUPO means Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise devised by Maddy & we're all religiously reciting it (even in our sleep) otherwise she hits us with a big stick!!!

Try not to work too hard later!!

Sue - Have a great time with the IL's this weekend!  

Cally - Hope you're feeling better today.  

Kyla - How's the house coming along?

Maddy - Have you enjoyed your week off?

Heather - Hi, how's things?

Ronnie


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi Ronnie,

I'm ok, disturbed sleep for me too.  You get some very wierd dreams let me warn you!!  

Yes very thirsty, started about 4 days before.  Always been a marmite lover I'm afraid but just had to have it all the time.  I'll give the twixes to Sue so she can bring them round on your next cake event...

Off to Bluewater today for a bit of light shopping, nice girly day.  

Have good weekends all

x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning everyone

Strange I the last few mornings I have had disturbed sleep in the early hours, not sure why or what wakes me (wondered if it was these extra drugs), I do eventually go back to sleep around 6 ish.

Bit a bad head this morning - think it could be late brekkie, have noticed when I do wake in those early hours seem to have a hole in my tum - could be the steroids - I think they make you hungry.

A bit of pos news, I have noticed that I seem to be holding on to far more of the bombs this time so that must be more absorption - good news?  TMI - but does anyone else feel irritated down there?

Leanne - thanks for your pep talk, I think it gave the 3 of us a real boost - I was thinking of the list idea but it seemed like too much neg thinking - I have started mine mentally though  .

I am also thinking we should be enjoying our 2 ww in this never, never land (or whatever) cos if we do get possies, then usually the roller coaster continues for longer but higher, with more knicker alerts and twinge analysis?

My DH loved your comments re: the marmite LOL - I can't stand the stuff, so he is ever hopeful for a window of light there.  Thanks for the twixes.  Enjoy your shopping in Bluewater - take it easy though it is a real big place, with so many people.  There never seems enough places to sit and where you need them.

Cally - enjoy your day today with friends - and remember your little one is going to be far more precious and wanted, plus you have many more life experiences , albeit sad ones than your pg friends.  Be strong - seeing them pg should be you in a pos mood.  PUPO

Ronnie - What a great trip out yesterday?  I want you to take it really, really easy and cautious this w/e - cos you are Day 11 tomorrow.  I don't want to worry you and I am not sure if I should mention this but hopefully you will have read about it and be aware, but on 1 tx for me and I have read a lot of girls it falls apart on Day 11 - maybe it does anyday but Day 11 seems to stick in my mind   - hope you are ok with this.

Paula & Kyla - good luck for your scans on Monday and hope everything is doing what it should do.
Paula - watch those chips, hope the heads are ok - what are you taking?

Kyla - I think hot tub days are numbered - but maybe that was the reason you didn't get pg so you could enjoy for a few wks otherwise it would have been 9 months of not knowing what it was like  .
Hope you are able to cram as much house sorting in now while you can.

Daycj - hope you are still with us - good luck for Monday with your appt.  Do pop in and let us know how it goes.

Well everyone I plan to do nothing today but that also means DH won't so I will have to suggest the idea and motivate him.  At the very least stand beside him to look supportive in the job.  Late night tonight with the IL's and family meal - thanks Ronnie for LOL - indeed.  Tomorrow will be worse.

Enjoy your day.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Leanne - hope you don't mind - but I reread your posts when you was on the 2ww - and girls we should take comfort from them, cos she said literally days before she tested that she had AF pains and "it could go either way at the mo, just having to wait and see".

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - Thanks for warning. Yep, fully aware. It happened to a friend of mine on the cycle buddies board.  Going shopping with MIL this am & then in evening they're coming round for a lasagne. Doing nothing Sunday. 

I haven't been able to have a full night's sleep in ages. Couldn't sleep properly last night cos my back is killing me. Hope it isn't AF coming!  

You have fun tonight. Why is tomorrow worse??  

Ron


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh no! I've just been to the toilet & I've noticed slight brown stain..bit like pre AF..does that mean it's all over  

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - god I so, so hope not.

If you asked the hosp for advice even at this stage they would tell you it could be implantation spotting.

I've never had that - so I can't tell you what the difference is.

If you were asking me for my really, really honest opinion - from my experience I would say poss yes - cos mine was like that and stopped but AF started next day.

The advice for now is to rest, rest, rest pref with legs up.  So I hope this catches you before shopping.

Don't start   - just try to stay pos and hang on in there - certainly don't give up on bombs.

Really take care of yourself.

Tonight is ok cos there are 7 of us - tomorrow is cos its them in my home, one on one and they will be inspecting new greenhouse, location etc - barrage of comments.

IM if you need to.
Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - It was slight (thin brown streak) & then stopped & now nothing. It caught me just before shopping. Went as far as IL's house then came straight back home.

I'm going to bed now.

Hope it's not too tortorous tomorrow!

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok - Stay in bed and rely on DH - this is his mo, to prove his worth of thinking pos.

It still could go either way - thinking of you.

 

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

He's not here..he's at work. Haven't phoned him


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ronnie I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and like Sue said make sure you get plenty of rest.  I know it can go either way but on the positive side a friend of mine had a heavy bleed and thought it was all over but it wasn't and she's now pregnant with twins, I've also seen this on test tube babies.  I'm thinking of you     .



Love Cally


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello,

Ronnie - Good u're taking it easy and as Sue says it could go either way.  Fingers crossed for u big time. 

Sue and Callie - Hope you're feeling ok, and not too busy

Leanne - Hope ur OK now, must be a whirlwind of hormones at the moment, but don't do too much, will u?  Enjoy Bluewater, what a tempting place!!!!

Paula and Kyla - you're another 2 who need to be taking it easy, hope its' not too much of a busy weekend for you both

I'm fine, off to see a friend's new born today, their third, feel like doing nothing though, so think i'll be on the sofa until its time to get ready!!! Feel v lazy,

Hi to everyone else,

Thinking of u all - Ronnie, special  , 

and speak soon,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry I've not been around much-just been feeling really rough x

Ronnie Hun I'm thinking of you loads-stay in bed and try as best as you can to think positive. Remember the golden rule brown blood os old blood so could be nothing to worry about x Just think all those girls who get preg on a natural cycle wouldn't even be focussing enough on the TP to notice any amount of blood, unfortunately with IVF you are just watching and waiting. Please try to think positive-we are all here for you xxxx

Will check back later xxxxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Ronnie, keep positive.  My implantation bleed was just as you've described.  Admittedly it was a couple of days earlier then you but it was brownie streak just as you say so don't give up.  Take it easy and rest lots. 

Sue - don't mind you looking back at all, just glad I can do my bit still.  

Hi to Cally, Heather, Helly, Paula & Kyla hope you're enjoying your weekends.  

Shopping trip was a nice day, didn't get back until 7 so over did it really but I got a few essentials.  Absolutely shattered this evening and now going to bed looking very much forward to that extra hour. 

Take care
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your words of encouragements.  Have been in bed most of the day & brown discharge is still hanging around.

Leanne - Can I ask how long did you have the discharge for please?

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening all,

Ronnie I know hard this is for you, the not knowing either way is the worst bit and I wish I could say something to help.  Just remember PUPO.  We girls don't give up on our dreams that easily.  
Hopefully things will be better in the morning, you and DH take it easy, you more than him though.   

Leanne pleased to see you've enjoyed your shopping trip good to see you don't lose the taste for shopping with be preggers.  DH plays golf at Black Notley golf club well I should say he tries anyway, he's been playing for over 5 years and had so many lessons but he just can't get the hang of it.  He's a fair weather golfer as well so that doesn't help.  Come next summer he'll need more lessons.  Is your's any good?

Maddy hope your feeling better, must be the thought of going back to work next week.

Sue hope your having a nice weekend with the IL's.

Heather thats what weekends are for being lazy.  Before you know it you'll be back on this rollercoaster!

Paula good luck on Monday with your scan and blood test.  Kyla hope injections are going well?

Had a lovely lunch with friends and feel much better today, whatever happens we'll cope we been through worse.  God that sounds positive doesn't it.

Hello to everyone else and enjoy a lazy Sunday.  

      

A monkey dance for luck.

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls

Ronnie I have been thinking of you since I read your post yesterday-I know how hard it is but please try to keep the faith-it still could go either way xxxx Hopefully this morning you'll wake up and it'll be stopped-are you testing wednesday?

I'm sending you loads of positive vibes 
               

Sue and Cal hope you are doing well too-not long now. I'm not sure about you but I have been at the stage in the 2ww that I just want to know either way....

         

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Ronnie - I won't ask how you are or how you slept - cos I expect the answers are not well and full of worries.  The nightmare words are bright red (although I understand that can bring surprises), remember Fran complained of staining bet Day 8-17?, so hang on in there.  If you really are cutting yourself up about it as you are Day 12 tomorrow you could try an very early pee test, but the risks are to be prepared for whatever result you get may differ good or bad on Weds.  I had to do it, and for me in a way I was lucky cos they were Bfn's.

I am now concerned for myself - sorry to intrude on Ronnie's probs but here is mine and Sorry TMI.

With the bombs on previous txs I always run and run too quickly from the back door so have to use the front.  Now I am going through it I remember on all my tx's I run into probs with the front - I now feel very uncomfortable with irritation and temptation to itch could get embarrassing.

As I was in town I called into see the pharmacist and she didn't really want to advise me saying that it could be a side effect (?another) or an allergy.  There was the poss of thrush as I had had antibiotics, but as I have had this before and not taken antibiotics then, maybe not.  Her advice was to contact a Doc.  She suggested the oncall Docs but did say their advice was not specialist.  They prob couldn't recommend drug changes.

DH felt it would be a waste of time calling them as what could they do or say, swab tests out of the question.  And would prob suggest I call Barts.

Then I thought it is this last week when it all goes wrong what if it is the sign of an infection ? and it goes up inside and kills them off - I should be doing something to stop it.  So I paged the Barts Doc, he said I shouldn't have called him it's not an emergency, he will make no comment it is personal choice which entry I use and come back Monday.

So now I am sitting uncomfortable, slight creamy discharge appearing hoping that all can hang on until tomorrow.  In my mind it feels an emergency to me  

Cally - really hope you are doing well, no pressure but we are watching you  

Hope everyone else is doing ok - Hi.

Meal last night was gorgeous, company ok - at times with the discomfort and also very bad cramps found it hard to sit up - wanted to go to loos and hide, but was scared I wouldn't be able to stand and walk to them.  I think they sussed something was wrong in our household - not sure if they could guess what?

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Sue-you poor thing x I have to say I feel cross having read your post that the doc at Barts spoke to you like that-to you this is a very real emergency and a little sympathy and understanding would not have gone a miss!

Sorry but just needed to type that! Do you actually have to go into the hospital on Monday or just call-could you try the back door now-sorry to be so open about it but just wandering if the running is still a problem. Have to say I found the whole bomb thing really difficult and felt I should lie down for at least 30 mins-ideally an hour!! Which got in the way of things quite a bit!!!!!

Ronnie Sue is so right I am sure your night last night was difficult (to say the least). Just know that we are all here for you and understand totally what you are going through. Check in when you can or when you feel able-we're here if you want to shout, scream, cry...xxxxxx

 Hugs to you all xxxxxx Why does this have to be so hard xxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning girls just a quick one, DH wants to out by 10.

Ronnie fingers are still crossed.  PUPO.

Sue nice to know that the doctors care so much.  You could call NHS direct and see if they can help, they might just be able to give reassurance.  Things always happen on the weekend, why is that?  Hope you have a good day.

Morning Maddy hope your feeling better today.

Nothing to report my end had a slight headache the past couple of days, who knows.  These last few days are the worst.

     

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - thanks so much for that, I though it was me being paranoid - cos you are right it is an emergency in my mind.

I don't know what to do on Monday, I phoned and left a msg, so hopefully I will be top of the list and can spk to someone sooner rather than later in the day.  I am hoping (not journeywise) that they suggest I go up to check things.

Your quote "if you always do what you always did, then you'll always get what you always got" - really comes to my mind, cos this is the only thing that has never changed and I am now kicking myself for forgetting this prob. when I should have mentioned it and they would have done something different?

On the otherside, pharmacy cocked up again and haven't given me enough bombs for the week - fortunately I have some spare from previous tx.

In case it is thrush - I've used some nat yog, it can't be worse than everything else down there and it does feel quite cooling so a bit of relief when the IL's arrive soon, and hopefully I will be a more cheerful  

I am alternating bet front and back to give each a break, but neither side helps really.

On the pos side, this is the first tx that I seem to have absorbed most of it so far - maybe that's the NK cells being killed off and not dispelling them as foreign bodies.

Cal - thanks for the tip about NHS Direct - never thought of that, will think about it though.  Unfortunately also have a busy day today so not much time to sit around for private phone calls.  Why do these things happen at we/s and why are Docs closed at w/es - I thought it was their oath to care?

Hope the head is ok.  As for shopping I am sure that this a pg craving - think of all those extra clothes and then baby stuff needed - seems to me a life of endless shopping starts.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Pharmacy!!!!! I spent 4 and a half hours in there in August-started off furious but then a lady of about 75 sat next to me (she'd been in for radiotherapy) and I felt so humbled and inappropriate for making such a fuss!!

that little quote is cool-I'm hoping you won't need a next time Sue but if you do maybe the injections maybe a thought for you xx

Ronnie still thinking of you Hun xxxxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Ronnie - Thinking of u, hope u r being looked after well today and able to rest lots, please take it easy.

Sue - hope u ok too and not stressing too much, i remember them saying to put in back door if u r at risk of infections down there, which i am, and does sound it's been doing ok for a good few days and a better tx for u than b4.  So please don't give yourself too hard a time.  Also remember that if this was a natural tx, u wouldn't have the extra progesterone, so these r an extra help.  Hope ur day is not too busy and u get a better response tomorrow from Barts - Drs can be so out of order sometimes, don't think about it from our point of view at all    

Cal - Hope that headcahe clears soon, tough few days to go, but they will go and big fingers crossed for u xxx  

Maddy - How r u? R u still feeling a bit rough? Hope u r ok and having a good weekend, some wise words there for Sue and Ronnie -  4 and 1/2 hours though?!!! Outrageous!!!!!

Leanne - Wow, sounds a serious shopping trip!!  Hope u got the benefit of the extra hour this morning and feeling good for it.  R u going to be taking it easy today?  Its such a beautiful day out there, i think me and dh will be going to Marks Farm (near Coggeshall) for a walk this pm.  Make the most of the Autumn weather.  

Held friends' baby for a long time yesterday, he is such a cutie, though I had to get over my immediate emotions at first and try to hide the tears - mix of delight and pain, but it was a great day, and grateful that I am not enduring their sleeplessness at the moment.  Its going to be a few months of it now, older sister due any minute, another good friend due in Dec, and other sister due in Jan - lots of baby shopping to do!!!

Take care everyone and especially the 3 2ww girls - this is getting tougher day by day i bet and as Maddy says, we are all here for u whenever u need us

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Hope that spotting is only implantation signs. In some cases you can get AF and still be preggers (that's how come my nan didnt know she was PG with my dad for five months!!) same for my aunty.

Sue - I think it might be thrush. You have Candid I see in your sig - more likely you would get thrush too. I never used to get it from anti-biotics but then that changed about four years ago and now I just buy Canestan whenever I get a Rx for anti-biotics. I tend to go back-door for the bombs too as its less messy.

Keeping my fingers crossed for all three of you this week. Good luck!!!!!!       

Maddy - Hope you feel better soon.

Paula - I had to take the early ones for work too as I have to get up from Polegate and back to Brighton for 12.45... No scan for me Monday (luckily as work will be manic) . Im taking for the first week off and then I'll see how I go. Ive gone back to work for the second week of the 2ww the last two treatments but I wonder if I should just take the full two weeks,.. Guess it depends how many follies I get. If Im at risk of OHSS I might just get two weeks off instead. How about you?

Leanne- Oh I would love to go shopping but with all the money spent on the house what is left over should really go towards christmas. Im normally finished my xmas shopping by now but I havent even begun this year (other than getting Suga Babes tickets for me and my sister)... Feel almost panicy 

Heather - Oh ou poor thing. Baby shopping is fun but harder when its not for your own I think. We were out for dinner last night and there was another couple in our group who are TTC. They have been trying for two years but havent had any tests. They know we are TTC but not that we have done IVF and IUI etc and she was moaning on and on about it. Not over tactful. I think its better to just smile and be polite isnt it?


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

just poped in to see you were all ok!

Ronnie Sue was right in saying I too had similar spotting and it started day 10 post ov and lasted until day twenty exactely as you described. I really did not think I was pregnant as I usually start spotting 2 days before AF starts so my spotting was bang on time but real AF never came. If you normally spot before you come on it is more likely for you to have an implantation bleed. fingers crossed it stays light and brown and it may be a good sign. I really hope so. Keep your feet up in the mean time   

Sue sounds like you have trush may I suggest you coat bombs in natural yoguart and it should be safe to use canasten externally for itch. doc's really don't care sometimes!!!!

Leanne sound as if you are doing really well good to hear from you.

Kyla glad move went to plan and your back online not long before your 2 wwing again!!  

hi to everyone else

I have a scan on friday (20 weeks) and hopefully will be able to find out what flavour bubs is and hopefully you will all have exciting news by then

take care all

Frances


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Kyla - Hope you're doing ok, how u finding it all?  Hope u r ok

Fran - sounds like good advice for Sue - u obviously know what you're talking about!!  Good luck for Friday - exciting and has come around so quickly,

Take care everyone else,

Hxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Girls thinking of you all xx Won't be around until the evening tomorrow (even tho I'm still feeling rough)

Fran-looking forward to hearing how you get on at your scan

Take care

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just checking in to see how you're doing Ronnie....xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your words of encouragements & support - I really appreciate them.

Sorry wasn't around yesterday - stayed in bed all weekend on the insistence of DH. I was waited on hands & feet & was totally spoilt!

Discharge still hanging around, still brown & comes & goes, still about the same amount. However, I'm still getting a really bad backache & AF like cramping. Also, my boobs go from hurting to not at all, then they hurt again!  I'm still taking each day as it comes though & try not to think too far ahead, either way! 

Sue - I'm really sorry you've got what sounds like thrush - have you tried acidophillus tablets?  They replendish the good bateria in your gut. I always take them whilst I'm on antibiotics as like you, I had candida a few years back (caused by too many courses of antibiotics). There's a brand I swear by, can give you the name of it if you like. They usually deliver within 24 hours. In the meantime, prob best to take it in the backdoor..I think running is prob the lesser of the 2 evils!!

Maddy - I'm sorry you're still feeling rough. Try not to work too hard today. 

Cally - Hope you're doing fine. Take it easy today.

Heather - It must have been really difficult having your friend's baby with you, but you coped admirably, really proud of you!!!

Fran - I really hope I've got what you had! I always get a bit of brown discharge a few days before my AF, so I know it's around the corner so am prepared. 

Kyla - How's the stimming going? 

Have a good day everyone, despite the horrid weather

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Girls, Girls, Girls - even an old-timer like me really needs and values your support.

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.

  

Of course, when I read all your lovely advice - it all came back to me - the obvious, and I knew all that why aren't I seeing it. And I thought I was a fount of knowledge when it came to Candida - read the books etc, but it's all gone out the window.  Strangely though I've never knowingly suffered from thrush (gut and throat were my probs).  So only previous tx's I just assumed that the leakage was the bombs and irritation part of the course - makes sense now.  This time it prob has developed more cos of extra antibiotics and of course, the steriods which deplete my immune system.  Funny when you are in the woods you can't see the trees!.

I left a msg on the daytime phone no: thinking they would pick it up today, but unfortunately the Doc also fields that too - so he called yesterday (fortunately we were out, so didn't get another lecture).

I did manage to get some canestan cream and rub externally which seems to help, and also using the yog just inside - although wonder as it is a live product and you are not advised to eat such sorts of food (more worries).  I can't tolerate yog, but I forced myself to eat some to.

I think the candida is rife in my body, have used back door once and am still running, also head has returned with a vengeance.

Foolishly, earlier this year I thought I had kicked it so cancelled candida newsletter and stopped stocking up on acidophilus.  Could't get any yesterday.  Ronnie what is your brand so I have 2 options at my local?

Woke up early hours again running to loo and bad, bad head - feeling very emotional.  DH was great reminding me of what I would tell you girls - PUPO, stay pos etc, so why not tell myself.  Indeed!

Anyway off to call hosp now - at least for reassurance that girls with thrush can sail through it, cos I do feel a bit like the end is nigh.  No signs of why though.

RONNIE - so glad you didn't post yesterday and took it real easy - give DH the biggest sling you can find for all his hard work.  As you say hang on in there, as things haven't worsened there is always hope.  See I can tell you.

Will come back later.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

I forgot to mention about the episode with the doc at Barts. Do you recognise the voice of the person whom you spoke to? They should get a kicking. It may not be an emergency to you but it was causing you distress. Anyway, there was nothing on the leaflet we were handed out to call only in case of emergency!

The brand I use is called Bio Care & it's Bio Acidophilus which contains 16 bill viable proprietary organisims! It's a bit costly (think it was about £18ish) but it's well worth the money. By taking them with antibios, it really prevents me from having thrush.  Their number is 0121 433 3727 & if you call them today, they should have it with you by tomorrow.

The botty bombs, when I first started taking them, were really upsetting my stomach but they did calm down. However, symptoms have returned with a vengence for the last few days so you're not alone!!!

Let me know how you get on at the hospital. Hope you get that really nice lady with the dark rectangular glasses (the one who doesn't work there because she was really nice to us??)

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - thank you - acidophilus is always expensive.

But it's suddenly occurred to me - have you considered talking to your acu guy.  Flash of inspiration I remember mine said if I get spotting he can help deal with it.

Fortunately I have stayed fairly close to my anti- candida diet so that's something.

Receptionist was just like any other - what's it about, what's wrong and stuff.

I am hoping I feel brave to mention Dr's attitude - the leaflet I was looking at did say emergencies - but what is an emergency.  If thrush causes m/cs that's an emergency in my opinion.

Again everyone and Dh are and would tell me not to, but I am torturing myself with guilt that I should have known about this and dealt with it, and therefore it is all my fault.  It would just be nice if the Doc or someone could say thrush and pg can survive.

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Sue just to let you know that a girl I chat with on another board had really bad thrush during her 2ww right up until her test day and she got a BFP last Tuesday.  So try not to worry, you're got strong little embryos on board.  

Ronnie pleased to see you were spoilt yesterday, good on DH.  Wish I could give you some words of wisdom but I know how your feeling and I think taking things one day at a time is a good idea.  

Just remember girls we're PUPO.   

I'm waiting for a roofer to come round today, because on Saturday a fire work landed on our roof and knocked 1 tile off and broke about 6 tile others.  Just what we needed.  Of all the roofs on the whole estate it landed on ours.  Couldn't believe it.  Still at least it didn't burn the house down.

Take it easy.

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Cal

Thank you so much for that - that gives me so much oomph.  I was thinking mines not so bad cos I don't seem to have much leakage as previously.  But the itching was making me thinking it was bad.

Of course previously the leakage could have been my NK cells rejecting the bombs as foreign bodies and with the drugs they can't do that this time?

I certainly hope that they are strong little cookies - I'm certainly testing them.  Like never before.

I am so glad that I am not a newbie to this, cos this is the longest and far worsest tx ever - I would be put off ever again otherwise.  Now think pos.

My only regret and what I would advise to you all is to keep notes of good and bad stuff.  Cos it's only times like now that you realise what goes wrong and could be changed and planned for.

Sorry to hear about your roof - what bad luck.  Thank god there wasn't a fire last thing on earth you need.  Did you know it had happened?

It would have really worried us as we sleep in the roof.

Sue

PS.  Currently working on my homework.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Cal

forgot to mention I called NHS Direct - whilst they were far more sympathetic and understanding they said at the end of the day, they didn't really feel they could advise and I should speak to my Doc as he is the specialist and knows how precious these little ones are.

They did reassure me though that it prob wasn't a infection cos that would cause a smell and yellow/green discharge? - I gave birth to an alien  

So it's a shame that the Doc didn't realise how precious they are  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - How were you to know that you were going to get thrush?? Every tx is different & unless you're physic, then stop torturing yourself! Remember there are millions of others ttc naturally during this 2ww who have thrush/candida & don't tell me every single one is going to get a BFN!  

Good idea of yours about acu, have you spoken to him yet? 

Callly - That's all you need during the 2ww!! If the repair is proving to be expensive, maybe worth considering claiming on your household insurance if it's covered.

PUPO!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - I know, I know - something here about calling the kettle black or whatever it is.

I've spoken to my acu guy - seeing him tonight, to see what he can do.

I'm online if any of you want to go to the chat room?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Cal - are you around??


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,

Still waiting but I can't grumble cos it's someone my FIL knows so we're hoping it won't cost too much.  We were in at the time and it made a hell of a noise.  I sent DH up into the loft to make sure it hadn't come through or hadn't left any little sparks to burn us in our beds.  The good thing is it hadn't which is a good job considering the weather we're having here today.  

Sue as you say it's a shame that the Doctor didn't understand that to you it was an emergency and to be honest that's what he gets paid for.  Have you heard back from Bart's yet? 
I'm quite a fan of NHS direct, goes back to my ectopic, the nurse I spoke to at the time was lovely.  Still I understand it's not a specialised service.

Not a bad idea keeping notes, as you always seem to remember the bad things but not the positive.  But saying that I've not had a positive outcome yet from TX.

Ronnie How are you and DH?  Stupid question I guess, but that fat lady hasn't started singing yet.  PUPO    
When do you go back to work?  I'm back next Wednesday not looking forward to it already.  

My headaches back today not sure if it's because I'm worried about testing or AF is on her way.  The one thing I do remember from last time is having headaches before the BFN.  The worst part is knowing we'll have to wait 3 months before we can go again.  

  PUPO   

We're in the home straight now. 

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Just to let you know that the hospital phoned - Angela - she seemed nice and apols for having such a horrid time.

I am happy now, seems all is perfectly ok you can get bfp with thrush, a bfn is not connected.

She also confirmed that I am safe using yog, canestan - no reason why I can't squirt it inside even.

Any pain is a diff prob and not connected - so that's another worry for another day.

If I wanted to change in the future the only option would be Gestone injections but these are not nice and painful into the muscle - so a guess of this is best.  But at least if the future does arrive I know to be prepared beforehand.

I did mention Docs attitude and she was apols that that shouldn't have happened, unfortunately he didn't give me his name and I was so taken back that I didn't ask.  I did suggest that if the Docs are for emergencies only then they should have a Nurse Helpline number to run questions like this past first.  She took that on board but I guess it's extra hours/pay/staff etc.

Am at the stage now of assuming it will be a neg. cos that's what I know to expect - SHOULDN'T DO THAT.

Also tomorrow is Day 11 for me and a big milestone to get past.

Off to acu now - he hopes to help.

Enjoy your evening.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

Glad you got it sorted with Bart's & they apologised.

Good grief...stop it!!!!   Remember, PUPO..repeat after me..PUPO!  The fat lady has been bound & gagged & locked in the cupboard under the stairs, so PUPO    

Good luck with the acu.

Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Meant to say yesterday that you can use Canestan whilst PG and in fact thrust is sometimes a symptom of pregnancy! Glad you got Rachel - Ive always found her to be really friendly. Oops, oven beeping - back later for more


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ronnie so glad the bleeding is still brown!!!!

And Sue I'm glad you got all that off your chest with Barts-good they apologised too!!!!!

Have to be quick-its late and I'm feeling tired-really missed ouir chats today wanted to check in at lunch but am worried whether I can delete the history on my work computer-wouldn't want anyone seeing this!!!!

Have a good day tomorrow xxxxx

                               

Remember girls PUPO......PUPO.......PUPO.......PUPO.......PUPO

Keep saying it till you drop off tonight xxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Paula - I forgot to ask last night about your scan - how did it go? Did you see loads of follies??

Ronnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Morning Sue & Cally

How are you both feeling today? Sue hope you're taking it easy today.

Ronnie


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello 2ww Girls

Just a quick note to say that I am thinking of you all and have my fingers tightly crossed!

Love

Hellie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Hellie - Thanks for your message.

How are you doing?  Are you all packed for your hols yet I bet you can't wait!! We want lots of photos when you get back!!

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning girls,

How are you feeling today Ronnie, big day tomorrow.  Don't know about you but I'm dreading it come Thrusday.  Hope your still taking it easy.

Sue how are things with you today?  Hope your feeling more comfortable and relaxing.

Thanks Hellie, hope your feeling well and looking forward to your hols.

Take care

Love Cally


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40937.new.html#new


----------

